# Resources on the Peace & Purity of the Church



## Travis Fentiman (Apr 7, 2021)

One of the main aims of Church discipline, which should also be the aim of all Christians, is to seek the peace and purity of Christ’s Church.

It is not always readily clear however, what that principle calls for in particular situations; and the phrase is often readily misused by those who have little care for the purity of the Church, or her peace. If all parties are seeking the peace of the Church in purity, and seeking the purity of the Church in peace, disputes and scandals can be resolved in a healthy manner.

Here are numerous historic resources that will help you and your Church in seeking the peace and purity of Christ’s Kingdom:

On the Peace & Purity of the Church - ReformedBooksOnline​


----------



## Romans830 (Apr 7, 2021)

Travis,

People leave when they are put up for CD.

Very sad aka American Christianity.


----------

